# Beavertail boat blind



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beavertail 2200 boat blind. Manufacturer says it fits 19' - 23' boats. It spent about 1 month on my boat several years ago in stowed position, was never set up or brushed. It's been covered in my garage ever since. The frame and hardware has slight tarnishing from elements exposure, but the fabric and trailer cover are like new. Picture of it set up is on my SeaArk 2072. 

$600 OBO. A new one is over a grand with tax.
Pick up in Seabrook or along Hwy 146 to/from Galveston.
Adam
Call or text 281 785 ten forty.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

